# Molluscum Contagiosum in Children - Join Research Study - £10 gift voucher



## jonolsen (Apr 15, 2013)

Molluscum Contagiosum is a common skin condition in UK children, typically affecting around 1 in 100.

My research study is looking for parents whose child has Molluscum, you will be asked to complete two questionnaires which should take no longer than 10minutes and a monthly follow-up text.
You will receive a £10 gift voucher for taking part in the study

• Who can take part?
Parents of children aged 4 to 14 years who have Molluscum Contagiosum

•How do I take part?
Email myself at [email protected] and I will post out the study questionnaires to you.

•I'm unsure if my child has Molluscum Contagiosum?
Visit our website www.mosaic-study.co.uk > click participate > you can use our parental diagnostic tool

If you have any queries or would like to take part in the study, please contact me.

Thank you for reading

Jonathan Olsen
Postgraduate Research Student, Cardiff University
[email protected]
www.mosaic-study.co.uk
@mosaic_study


----------

